# Geico Commercial Insurance



## ash123 (Nov 28, 2017)

I got a letter from Geico saying they had updated some of their policy's. I saw this particular part below and started looking into it. I mainly wanted clarification for Part B cause I have done a little driving for Amazon, boxes, not food. Ride share people would be interested in Part A. Amazon has the same thing Uber and all the others have, full collision, comprehensive with $1000/deductible, no medical.


SECTION II - A- MEDICAL PAYMENTS COVERAGE 
EXCLUSIONS
We do not provide Medical Payments Coverage for any person for bodily injury:

Sustained while occupying your covered auto when it is:
a. Being used to carry persons for a fee; this does not apply to a share-the-expense car pool; or 

b. Being used to carry property for a fee; this does not apply to you or any family member unless the primary usage of the vehicle is to carry property for a fee; or

c. Rented or leased to another; this does not apply if you or any family member lends your covered auto to another for reimbursement of operating expenses only. 

So I talked to Geico and they said now geico customers working for uber, lyft, amazon, door dash blah blah needed Geico Hybrid insurance. It's commercial insurance and also personal insurance rolled into one policy. It also would make my insurance go from $145 to $245 a month, and make my wifes go up a little because we would have to unbundle. So I guess I'm done. I would have do a lot of Amazon Flex to make it worthwhile, which I don't do. Oh well, at least Amazon paid decent whenever you could nab a time slot, Favor running was a joke.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

ash123 said:


> I got a letter from Geico saying they had updated some of their policy's. I saw this particular part below and started looking into it. I mainly wanted clarification for Part B cause I have done a little driving for Amazon, boxes, not food. Ride share people would be interested in Part A. Amazon has the same thing Uber and all the others have, full collision, comprehensive with $1000/deductible, no medical.
> 
> SECTION II - A- MEDICAL PAYMENTS COVERAGE
> EXCLUSIONS
> ...


Insurance Co's are wising up ,


----------



## FourOneFive (Jul 6, 2017)

I thought you’re covered under Amazon and Uber when you are online.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

FourOneFive said:


> I thought you're covered under Amazon and Uber when you are online.


Stage#1 Apps on, no pings or Pax in car
Stage#2 you get a ping
Stage #3 you have a Pax in car
Uber covers you on Stage #2 & #3
#1 it's all on you, you get in a accident in stage #1,Uber never heard of you,thats why they have rideshare ins in some areas,Most Ins co's these days state if you driver for any TNC,you are NOT covered if in a accident,JMO-GL Happy ubering, PS the above info is for Uber,not sure about Amazon,jmo


----------



## ash123 (Nov 28, 2017)

1974toyota said:


> Stage#1 Apps on, no pings or Pax in car
> Stage#2 you get a ping
> Stage #3 you have a Pax in car
> Uber covers you on Stage #2 & #3
> #1 it's all on you, you get in a accident in stage #1,Uber never heard of you,thats why they have rideshare ins in some areas,Most Ins co's these days state if you driver for any TNC,you are NOT covered if in a accident,JMO-GL Happy ubering, PS the above info is for Uber,not sure about Amazon,jmo


In stage #2 and #3 you are not covered for medical


----------



## Taxi tony (Oct 10, 2017)

Anytime you are involved in a accident with that Uber sticker on your window don't bother going to your own personal insurance company you are violating the terms by operating without For Hire Insurance a clear violation of your policy claim denied policy cancelled High Risk insurance is what you will be forced to purchase if you want to ever drive again.


----------



## ash123 (Nov 28, 2017)

Taxi tony said:


> Anytime you are involved in a accident with that Uber sticker on your window don't bother going to your own personal insurance company you are violating the terms by operating without For Hire Insurance a clear violation of your policy claim denied policy cancelled High Risk insurance is what you will be forced to purchase if you want to ever drive again.


I wonder what happens if a commuter gets hit by an Uber driver with personal insurance only. Is the commuter screwed? Uber driver has insurance, so no ticket for him. He has the wrong insurance (personal) so the insurance company denies the claim. Commuter's only option is to sue the Uber driver for payment of medical bills. $10,000 in legal fees later, the commuter wins the case against the Uber driver. They get $12. Anybody that can afford to pay someone elses medical bills out of pocket does not drive for Uber. They are doctors.


----------



## DEEP3R (Mar 20, 2017)

Geico won’t cover you at all doing rideshare. The very mention of rideshare when inquiring on your personal policy can get you dropped. I have Geico Commercial, and it is still cheaper than everyone else with just endorsements. Commercial policy IMO is the best coverage to have.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

DEEP3R said:


> Geico won't cover you at all doing rideshare. The very mention of rideshare when inquiring on your personal policy can get you dropped. I have Geico Commercial, and it is still cheaper than everyone else with just endorsements. Commercial policy IMO is the best coverage to have.


I agree. Geico rideshare insurance is cheaper than personal insurance. Geico takes good care of me. As long as it stays that way, then the company will have me for life!


----------



## TaroTeaFan (Jun 19, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I agree. Geico rideshare insurance is cheaper than personal insurance. Geico takes good care of me. As long as it stays that way, then the company will have me for life!


What state are you in that Geico is doing the rideshare endorsement?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

TaroTeaFan said:


> What state are you in that Geico is doing the rideshare endorsement?


Tennessee!


----------



## TaroTeaFan (Jun 19, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Tennessee!


That is awesome!! Also, all the good booze


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

TaroTeaFan said:


> That is awesome!! Also, all the good booze


I hav'nt had a beer in over a year, but there are alot of drunks out there!


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

TaroTeaFan said:


> What state are you in that Geico is doing the rideshare endorsement?


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I hav'nt had a beer in over a year, but there are alot of drunks out there!


Say helloe to La Vergne Tenneessee & Davy Crockett???????????????????????


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I agree. Geico rideshare insurance is cheaper than personal insurance. Geico takes good care of me. As long as it stays that way, then the company will have me for life!


I got a quote from geico yesterday for rideshare insurance. $5400. I pay $1500 for personal insurance.

The default coverages were higher than my personal insurance. But $4000 more? That's insane. Just goes to show you that what uber pays us is far below the true cost of this gig.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Working4peanuts said:


> I got a quote from geico yesterday for rideshare insurance. $5400. I pay $1500 for personal insurance. The default coverages were higher than my personal insurance. But $4000 more?


That sounds like a quote for Commercial insurance, not a rideshare rider onto of the personal insurance.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

BigJohn said:


> That sounds like a quote for Commercial insurance, not a rideshare rider onto of the personal insurance.


I clicked the button for Rideshare insurance. However when it took me to the quote page it said commercial in the url. It did have me select Rideshare though.

Of course i can't call them though. It is what it is.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Working4peanuts said:


> I clicked the button for Rideshare insurance. However when it took me to the quote page it said commercial in the url. It did have me select Rideshare though.
> 
> Of course i can't call them though. It is what it is.


You have to call the number from the contacts in the bottom of the webpage, then select prompts carefully.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> You have to call the number from the contacts in the bottom of the webpage, then select prompts carefully.


You're missing the point.

If i call them for a rideshare quote they'll cancel my insurance. Why would i do that?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Working4peanuts said:


> You're missing the point.
> 
> If i call them for a rideshare quote they'll cancel my insurance. Why would i do that?


They will deny your claim regardless. If you lie, then it's insurance fraud.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> They will deny your claim regardless. If you lie, then it's insurance fraud.


If i don't call them, i can't lie. Keep trying. Not spending $5000 on insurance.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Working4peanuts said:


> If i don't call them, i can't lie. Keep trying. Not spending $5000 on insurance.


1) You are lying by knowingly violating your personal auto insurance policy that specifically excludes using the covered vehicle for commercial purposes. You are playing Russian Roulette on WHEN your personal auto insurance company finds out.

2) You need to get a rideshare RIDER on your personal auto insurance policy. THAT does not cost $5,000 per year, which is a Commercial auto insurance policy.


----------



## Spyglass67 (Feb 3, 2018)

They wouldn't give you the add on option you will get transferred straight to commercial where you'll get a 4500 plus quote...the government dem/rep no matter who are turning a blind eye to these insane insurance costs


----------

